# How many shoot mature 8's as culls



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I will get the popcorn. We shoot all mature 8's as management deer. This is south Texas 

If this doesent get yall fired up nothing will. LOL


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

We always have in all the different leases i've been on, kept the younger 10's around, right or wrong, that's the way we did it. I got my sights set on one already for my youngest, lol.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

We do. Lol

formally known as "osoobsessed"
Www.baffinbayrodandgun.com


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

SSST

Good job Dad.


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

We cull on score, age, frame and history.


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

We try to take mature bucks and does only. I love it when the youngsters smack down on the big mature 8 point and my favorite is either a longhorn mature spike or an old sentinel biotch doe.You know, the ones that automatically start their antics as soon as they walk out.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

JMAKO

I like that !!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I let my wife shoot a mature 8 every year. She's killed some big ones. I'm sure some will disagree but the smile on her face trumps all that.....


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

JMAKO said:


> We try to take mature bucks and does only. I love it when the youngsters smack down on the big mature 8 point and my favorite is either a longhorn mature spike or an old sentinel biotch doe.You know, the ones that automatically start their antics as soon as they walk out.


Lol, yeah those old smart doe are high on our list too, you know, the ones that stand 30 yds behind the feeder snorting and stumping the ground and never eat.


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

"Cull", in most instances, has become nothing more than a TV hunting show fueled buzz word to use when people give others a hard time for shooting anything other than a 180+, drop tined, protein-force-fed, farmed deer.

Kinda like taking the ugliest girl in the bar home and claiming that you were just "taking one for the team". Sure ya were...culled that ole wildebeast right out of the herd and left the hotties for the rest of us just because you're a good guy.

I've let my nephews shoot mature 8s, but they aren't allowed to shoot something smaller than what they've already shot so that's about to come to an end. I've pounded into their heads that hunting isn't a f'ing social media contest, it's a competition with yourself and there is no winner, no end to the game. That's what makes it fun.


----------



## PT (Aug 24, 2011)

We shoot any 8 point that is 3.5 years and older, but it depends on your deer herd. If 8 pointers are all you have to work with let them grow up. If other bucks the same age are way better, take the 8s out.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

On our 80 acre, high fenced ranch, we typically cull anything 10 pt or less. Those little deer eat too much protein, and we are trying to grow big deer. If it's not atleast 160", it gets a dirt nap.
We also shoot a bunch of does each year.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I will


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Spots and Dots

How may doe do you shoot off of the 80 acre place.


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

when we had our place in McCaulley Texas before moving to Iowa, if it was a mature buck we shot it. took many 8 points that were 6 1/2 + years old. took some a 7 1\2 year old 6 point and a 7 1\2 year old 7 point. watched some of them grow up and not get any bigger, with it being a 1 buck county, made it hard to manage the smaller older bucks, especially when we had a 175" 16 point the wife and I were both competing for. Kept finding his drops and wife saw him but couldn't get a shot on him several times. That's when a place gets over trophy hunted and the basket rack 7 and 8 pointers make it to breed another year because you can only take one buck and when your after the big boy, it kind of keeps you from taking the smaller mature bucks that need to be removed from the gene pool. We saw the gene pool play into several years. we had this one crab claw 8 point that I could not talk either one of my daughters into shooting, and I was after the big boy, we saw several of his younger offspring produce the exact crab claw gene into their antlers. 

We let the kids take several of the mature 8 points, one of my girls after putting in 5 hunts with her bow at 9 years old, I finally let her shoot a 2 1/2 year old 8 point because her heart was set on it and she had not taken a shot at a deer since she was 6 and missed. Prior to her taking the young 8 point, she had shot many of hogs, but after missing that 130" 8 point with her 243 she was afraid she would wound or miss another one with her rifle. 

She on the second to last day we had to hunt, told me she was ready to shoot a deer and wanted to take the 8 point that was about 90 yards in front of us. I sure was not going to tell her no, it was one young 8 point, for sure not going to destroy the trophy deer herd taking this one young buck out, especially if it would relight the fire in her for hunting deer. She set up and made the perfect heart shot with her 243 and it dropped in its tracks,DRT. you have never seen a happier little girl. She looks forward to deer season every year now and they are both reminding me that they will be turning 12 next year, and that makes them legal to hunt elk in Colorado. May have to talk my dad into buying one girls tag for next year, and me buying the other girls tag and him and I drive them up there and let them do the shooting and the ole man and me just sit back with them and enjoy.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

B&C said:


> We cull on score, age, frame and history.


Yep... I watched a 200" free range buck this evening that was an 8 point at 4 and 5 years old.. Opportunity has made a lot of monsters for us.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Picture of this 8 is from today TC pic free range.

What do y'all think about this guy take a guess. 

#1. Mature and a cull you don't want breeding take him out?

OR

#2. Nice buck need a pass this year could have great genetics to pass on and improve the ranch?

Don't be shy ... Take a guess at this one. I have a response all " Thunk "up. Lol

This deer is alive now so in not going to come back with a laying dead pic of some giant ..


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

I am going with #2 although it would be hard for me to pass him up.......that deer is a HOSS.....monster 8 pt.


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

I think I'd have to let him go for another year. That is a nice 8.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

My thoughts are below....


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I'll take a stab at that big 8, to me, his face still looks young, can't see his body, but it looks like he has a couple more years to mature. That is one hell of an 8, most people on here would lay it down in a heartbeat, but i know it's a whole different world on your place.


----------



## Ron Ron Murray (Mar 5, 2008)

broadonrod,..........the deer looks to be, maybe, 5,.....good frame. I'd let that guy go a few more years...... at 8 or 9, he will probably have a lot of character,..........maybe a drop and a few stickers and splits. Or at 7, he might just be a big ole 150 class 8,.........don't cha love the anticipation?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

We would shoot it right there. Let a youngster take him out. It would not go as someones trophy but a management buck. I understand that there is a chance that it would make a 10 or 12 someday. That's a chance but we are not willing to take. It's a roll of the dice. So rather than just hope he will make something he is coming out of the gene pool. 8's make 8's. But it's up to however others want to manage their deer. I dont condem.


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

Let's argue about spikes next. Whatever decision you make on a deer, the best decisions are made when considering that individual deer's history and potential instead of following catch-all rules.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Im looking for the picture of that buck last year. I'll post it up as soon as I find it. The reason I posted that buck is because he is a great example of how easy it is to make mistakes with 8 points. This buck "failed" in our opinion this year. He was a main frame 10 point with a nice droptine last year. He rutted very hard last year and was injured pretty bad mid rut. Matt watch a big deer broadside him in the stomach and he stayed buckled up arched in his back for 2 weeks. A hard rut IMO can change the appearance year to year on many deer. Recovery time has a lot to do with it I think. It is very rare for us to see a big 8 point not make a big 10-15 point or even more down the road .. 
I'll guaranty this 8 point I posted grows his drop back and will prob be taken eventually with at least 12 points if he is not killed by a neighbors or predator. Big main frames make big deer no matter how many points they have IMO.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Encinal said:


> Let's argue about spikes next. Whatever decision you make on a deer, the best decisions are made when considering that individual deer's history and potential instead of following catch-all rules.


I agree 100% with Encinal .. Keeping track is very important. Your ranch is living proof that knowing your bucks year to year is prob one of the most effective tools in managing big deer.

Not the best picture but easy to recognize. He lost his G4s and droptine this year. He did add frame, mass and main beam length. Once he grows to his potential I feel safe to say this is going to become a vey nice trophy.

The 8 pictured above as an 11 last year.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I was with Charlie on this till I read ur history on this buck.........let him walk.

History being the most important factor to me.

Generally we cull mature 8's.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

IMHO yes there are exceptions but the rule is not good. Normally good things just dont happen especially in the wild and not in a feed pen. Keeping up with a deer's history is always a problem for us. One year to the next is not easy except for certain deer. But as I said earlier its what ever makes you happy. I am wishing everyone a great year. Just wanted to start another good discussion.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Hell, if I see a solid mature 8 on our little free range place, he's in the dirt!! Next ranch will get him if I or 1 of my boys don't.

To each his own in their respective deer woods in different areas of the state.....


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ (Jul 13, 2012)

I've read research studies and tons of articles on this subject, and have done my own research so to speak on my lease with 8 points. we are low fence and knowing that I'm not actually able to change the genetics of the ranch by culling i like to let 8 points with what i feel is good potential walk. i try my best to keep up with every buck from year to year and if they aren't showing me some thing good by 5 years old, he's dead. i cull not to change the genetics but on the simple fact that i don't want to feed that particular deer any more. i like to play the numbers game, the more deer we have on the ranch the more of a chance one of our members will get a trophy.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Webb County Buzz


Not having to feed a certain deer anymore is another excellent reason to manage or cull.


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

CHARLIE said:


> IMHO yes there are exceptions but the rule is not good. Normally good things just dont happen especially in the wild and not in a feed pen. Keeping up with a deer's history is always a problem for us. One year to the next is not easy except for certain deer. But as I said earlier its what ever makes you happy. I am wishing everyone a great year. Just wanted to start another good discussion.


I could literally flood the message board with 3.5+ year old 8 pointers turning into trophies.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ (Jul 13, 2012)

Encinal said:


> I could literally flood the message board with 3.5+ year old 8 pointers turning into trophies.


id like to see some if you have time to post


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Encinal

Good for you. It just doesent (well didnt) happen for us. Just kept getting more and more 8's. Glad it happens for you.. Native genetics ???


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*Genetics*

I will shoot a mature 8 but we have a genetics problem on our property. Some of our deer are weak on the left side. We shoot them all if they are legal. This is in Robertson County. Below is an example.


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

CHARLIE said:


> Encinal
> 
> Good for you. It just doesent (well didnt) happen for us. Just kept getting more and more 8's. Glad it happens for you.. Native genetics ???


Seguro!


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> id like to see some if you have time to post


I'll have to come back to this Monday or Tuesday. In mex now.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Encinal said:


> Seguro!


Hopefully doing my best not to stir it up, I have a good friend who's hunted your ranch and he assured me y'all introduced genetics on your ranch. This was several years ago and I've always been curious. This guy knows his animals without going into further details......I was hoping that wasn't the case....


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

BretE said:


> Hopefully doing my best not to stir it up, I have a good friend who's hunted your ranch and he assured me y'all introduced genetics on your ranch. This was several years ago and I've always been curious. This guy knows his animals without going into further details......I was hoping that wasn't the case....


We have 2 ranches. One is Lago Escondido... in Medina county. We brought in 10-15 yearling bucks there 10 years ago... along with a bunch of TTT deer from S Texas...

The other is Las Raices in Webb county near Encinal. That has had no importation of deer of any kind and no DMP.

We lease the place in Medina now... but an outfitter was running hunts for years there before..

When I talk about "the ranch" I'm always talking about Webb... because thats the place that I put my time in on... and that's the place that the big deer came from.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Encinal said:


> We have 2 ranches. One is Lago Escondido... in Medina county. We brought in 10-15 yearling bucks there 10 years ago... along with a bunch of TTT deer from S Texas...
> 
> The other is Las Raices in Webb county near Encinal. That has had no importation of deer of any kind and no DMP.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up, I always wondered. I just assumed he was on Las Raices, didn't know about the other ranch. That's what I get for assuming, thanks again....


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> Spots and Dots
> 
> How may doe do you shoot off of the 80 acre place.


 Both of them :rotfl:


----------



## thomas78 (Nov 10, 2008)

We shoot 8's on our place to let the 10's and up live. I think a lot has to do with feed. In no way are we even close to #'s on what some people are feeding during the off season. Would an 8 on our place turn into a monster with a $$$$$ budget to feed, most likely. With the total money we put into our feed program feeding 10's and up is better than feeding a ton of deer that might make it.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

broadonrod said:


> Im looking for the picture of that buck last year. I'll post it up as soon as I find it. The reason I posted that buck is because he is a great example of how easy it is to make mistakes with 8 points. This buck "failed" in our opinion this year. He was a main frame 10 point with a nice droptine last year. He rutted very hard last year and was injured pretty bad mid rut. Matt watch a big deer broadside him in the stomach and he stayed buckled up arched in his back for 2 weeks. A hard rut IMO can change the appearance year to year on many deer. Recovery time has a lot to do with it I think. It is very rare for us to see a big 8 point not make a big 10-15 point or even more down the road ..
> I'll guaranty this 8 point I posted grows his drop back and will prob be taken eventually with at least 12 points if he is not killed by a neighbors or predator. Big main frames make big deer no matter how many points they have IMO.


Exactly! The amount and quality of food can make a huge difference also. I shot a nice symmetrical 10 point in West Texas one year and when I quartered him I found a mass stuck in his backbone. It was a broadhead and part of an arrow shaft. He was shot by a guy on the lease 2 years before I shot him. He said he was a nice 8 point at that time. Goes to show an injury doesnt always affect the rack but man I bet he was sore for a while.


----------



## blastcote (Mar 30, 2013)

We kill all 8's and smaller 3.5 or older, we also kill spikes 1.5 and older as well. Some may say too young but when you are feeding the amount of deer we do you have to follow the biologists plan. Last year on 1700 acres we killed 110 deer basically half does and half bucks. And we left 30 tags in the drawer. We feed corn year round and a protein/supplement mix from roughly December till October. Our rut starts as early as mid September as goes into December(We pull embryos to confirm this). We are a MLD property for the last 10 years, when we started the program the big bucks on the property scored at best in the 120's now we regularly get bucks in the 140's and 150's. Last year I bought 20 bred does from south Texas and released them, we are low fenced. So hopefully our numbers will continue to improve.


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

We try to save the cull 8's for the kids if at all possible. We try and video all potential culls and get everyones opinion beforehand. We have a small group that has hunted together for years and it works very well for us. Yes...sometimes mistakes are made but that can happen to anybody at anytime. That's the reason for the video. As long as the mistakes aren't becoming a regular thing then it's all good.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Encinal said:


> We have 2 ranches. One is Lago Escondido... in Medina county. We brought in 10-15 yearling bucks there 10 years ago... along with a bunch of TTT deer from S Texas...
> 
> The other is Las Raices in Webb county near Encinal. That has had no importation of deer of any kind and no DMP.
> 
> ...


It's good to see you back on 2Cool. I haven't seen you around in a few years.

Anyway, I've always been interested in the history of that country out there. Your Las Raices place used to be ? before your family bought it. It is some excellent country for sure.


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

Cynoscion said:


> It's good to see you back on 2Cool. I haven't seen you around in a few years.
> 
> Anyway, I've always been interested in the history of that country out there. Your Las Raices place used to be ? before your family bought it. It is some excellent country for sure.


It was an Onion farm until the 50's or 60's.

Still have some big fields.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Encinal said:


> It was an Onion farm until the 50's or 60's.
> 
> Still have some big fields.


I have always liked seeing your deer and progress as well. You have some very nice deer. I have heard that that country was an onion farm but didn't know for sure. Who owned it during the 70s through the early 1990s? Was there any introduced genetics prior to your family purchasing and fencing the property or on the neighboring property. I'm just curious because I'm very impressed with your heard but have been told so many stories.. Honestly stories are usually exactly that.. So I take them with a grain of salt. 
I have followed you and your ranch for a long time. Your passion for deer is incredible. I have shared many of your ideas with other around out camp fire. Glad to see you sharing here as well!


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

broadonrod said:


> I have always liked seeing your deer and progress as well. You have some very nice deer. I have heard that that country was an onion farm but didn't know for sure. Who owned it during the 70s through the early 1990s? Was there any introduced genetics prior to your family purchasing and fencing the property or on the neighboring property. I'm just curious because I'm very impressed with your heard but have been told so many stories.. Honestly stories are usually exactly that.. So I take them with a grain of salt.
> I have followed you and your ranch for a long time. Your passion for deer is incredible. I have shared many of your ideas with other around out camp fire. Glad to see you sharing here as well!


Before the partnership group bought it In 1983 it was low fenced on all sides and was owned by the Schlitze(sp?) family. The partnership that bought the ranch in the early 80's fenced off 3 sides for various reasons and left the Piloncilla side open (we share about 4 miles of fence).

In 1992 we bought into the partnership. In 1997 we bought out the partnership and have been exclusive owners ever since.

In 1998 the Piloncilla fenced their entire place... And as a result we ended up being Completely fenced.

Our neighbors have brought in deer, but they have been fenced for 30 years... Far before the deer got there. In fact... We had a green tagged yearling get onto us from that side 2 years ago... And we whacked him as soon as the opportunity arose. All the genetic traits that the big deer we have killed expressed... We see in other deer in the deer herd, both before and after.

We killed them both in velvet... In October.... They are just native Texas deer.... In a very very special part of the world. Mini is the only 300" deer I have ever even heard of with less than 40" of mass and 7" of brow tines total with no inches below the brow... If course there are probably a few yearlings that do that now... Heh... Funny... He scored like 130 at TWO!


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Good stuff! Thanks for sharing Marko. You and Brett have some very special country. The rest of us get stuck trying to make them grow in not such great places, haha.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

We will be shooting all 3.5 eights off our place this year . Couple are nice 140 ish 8 points witch are huge for our place .


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Encinal said:


> Before the partnership group bought it In 1983 it was low fenced on all sides and was owned by the Schlitze(sp?) family. The partnership that bought the ranch in the early 80's fenced off 3 sides for various reasons and left the Piloncilla side open (we share about 4 miles of fence).
> 
> In 1992 we bought into the partnership. In 1997 we bought out the partnership and have been exclusive owners ever since.
> 
> ...


Very cool story and history. I know you have always offered valuable info for others to follow online. I have enjoyed your pictures through the years. That deer was pretty insane. I'm just waiting on one of ours to pop! We have passed a lot of great deer leaving them "too long".. One of these days ......

Good stuff. 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Cynoscion said:


> Good stuff! Thanks for sharing Marko. You and Brett have some very special country. The rest of us get stuck trying to make them grow in not such great places, haha.


Your not doing to bad buddy! Just look back at your avatar  lol ...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

artys only said:


> We will be shooting all 3.5 eights off our place this year . Couple are nice 140 ish 8 points witch are huge for our place .


 140 3 year old... Why? I do back flips when we see 140 3 year olds.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

artys only said:


> We will be shooting all 3.5 eights off our place this year . Couple are nice 140 ish 8 points witch are huge for our place .


This 19 point this season was a 130 8 point at 4 years old. Just saying..


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Funny how in Texas folks get bent out of shape over how the next guy shoots his deer. If they've got groceries, then deer breed like rats.

My management strategy is to keep the landowner happy and put out enough corn to keep a few deer and pigs coming around regularly.

If something good comes out and I'm in the mood, I shoot it. Otherwise, I go back to sleep.

So, to answer the initial post: yeah, maybe, i dunno.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

155 is the biggest deer we have shot off out place , and our deer get tine lenght but no mass . But are wide spreads .


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

artys only said:


> 155 is the biggest deer we have shot off out place , and our deer get tine lenght but no mass . But are wide spreads .


Well just thought I would throw it out there.. I will tell u arty 8s do not stay 8s. A 140 3 year old 8 point is a special deer to us. We look for 3 reasons not to cull instead of 1 reason we should cull. If he has a nice frame, long tines ,wide spread, heavy mass, long beams, indicators of kickers or a droptine we always watch them longer and give them opportunity to show them selves. Many bucks we think are going to be the best looking perfect 10s end up stuck in a beautiful life long 140- 160 10 point "box".. With disappointment being the end results. Then out walks a framey 8 point we let walk just for the [email protected] of it and he explodes into the best buck at that stand or even on the ranch for that year! 
Our plan with 8 points and other management strategies is far from perfect but on the 8 point subject I'm positive with the right feed deer 8 points can explode more times than not... Half of the buck we take each year most ranches I know would have culled or taken as a "management" deer 2-4 years before we harvested them. The buck I hope to see and hunt this year was an 8 point last year. I have not seen him this year but when I do I'll post a picture of him weather he failed or did well. He has been a 140-148 class slick 8 for the past 3 years. Last year if you looked very close you could see indicators of double drops. They were so small you could barely see little lumps under the beams. Out of all the bucks on our place I really looking forward to seeing " goat head" we call him. 
Good luck and I hope a monster walks out for ya! Just thought I would share our point of view on this.. 
Brett


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Again as others manage their deer herd is totally their preference and I certainly dont condemm anyone. I would just rather wait on that ten to pop or develop rather than hoping someday the big ole 8 mite do it. We just dont see too many 8's anymore. A few but the youngsters get to take them. Our setup is totally different than Brandonrods which also has a lot to do with the way things are managed.A lot smaller place but we take about 25 deer every year which inclues 1 trophy per hunter (if we see one) and we have four hunters. Youngsters take our management deer if need be. Check out the video I posted I think I called it "last year deer video" or something like that. Only one young 8 in the bunch. 

Oh yes a 140 class 8 is a big ole 8.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

broadonrod said:


> Your not doing to bad buddy! Just look back at your avatar  lol ...


Thanks. He was a mainframe 8 at 3 with small kickers on his 2's and a single drop tine. 222 2/8" when we killed him. 209 4/8" for the book. Maybe I'll get lucky and do it again someday.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

All 8's 3.5 years and older get a dirt nap on our place. here are two 8's from last year


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Cynoscion said:


> Thanks. He was a mainframe 8 at 3 with small kickers on his 2's and a single drop tine. 222 2/8" when we killed him. 209 4/8" for the book. Maybe I'll get lucky and do it again someday.


That's a monster example of what opportunity can do! What a deer!

Back to whacking mature 8s... 
Here is another example. Not an extreme giant but a good one for sure. I've posted this deer a couple of times, it's an easy one to recognize so it makes a good example of another 8 point becoming a dream buck with opportunity..
Look at his ear in both pics. 
He grew G4s and a 5" kicker off his G2 plus double drops and more spread. We see this kind of thing a lot.. This one is just one of my favorite because everyone thinks we have magic genetics when our 8s turn into trophies. 3 hunters on our place 3 years in a row wanted to cull this buck while it was an 8.. Opportunity makes most of our trophies. We learn more each year about how little we knew the year before.. 
Seeing deer year after year do things like this changed our minds and management plans. With age, a powerful feed and opportunity you never know what to expect, but opinions are different everywhere you go.. This is just another opinion with pics ..


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Same free range deer few years later see the broken ear


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Brandon

Remember there are differences in the property that the deer are on. Some thousands of acres and hundreds of deer and others small places with fewer deer. The deer you posted (nice 8) did show with some drops and thats good. Same thing could happen to a 10. Again we would rather take our chances on a 10 being allowed to age and look for something to pop than wait for an 8 that mite never happen. Thats the only difference in both of our approach. Good hunting and good luck . I know its gonna be a great year for yall.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

We have watched this deer for a few years, based on how old he was estimated to be, we think he is 7-8 years old. We feed protein and cotton seed year round and are using double down since last spring. We are 1000 acres low fence, with pretty good neighbors, I believe. The question is should I take him this year or wait for him to pop? 

The argument for letting him walk is his frame. He looks very healthy, other than the potential hypertension and diabetes. í ½í¸€ We are lacking heavy frame on our place and I would hope he could breed the right doe and get something special. Then of course he could pop in the next few years and we could have a real trophy.

The argument to take him is he is only slightly larger than he was 2 years ago. We also have way too many 8's on the ranch but also have tons of 10 points across all age classes. 

The big delima is we are feeding way too many deer. From May to August we averaged 2000 lbs a week in feed. That means we have too many deer. With 40" of rain this year I can't imagine hom much they may eat next year.

The date is wrong on photo. It was taken this week.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

This is from December of 2013. How old is he here?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

It's entirely possible this is him from last year. I'm just not sure.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

This is a better angle, also taken last week.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

OK - Wild guess here - Judging by the succession of photos and his body size/shape I think that buck's as ready as he is likely to get. Good luck with him!


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

Our ranch is so narrow, ranches next door hunt the same deer herd we do, so that has to be figured into it as well. Young eights tent to walk. We have a lot of cull big six's, with no brow tines. Those are our culls at this point.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

railbird said:


> This is a better angle, also taken last week.


Coin toss.. Weather he is an 8 or an 18 point I think he has potential but he could also "melt".. 
He looks like the brother to the deer my wife took last year so I'm liking him a lot. 
Big frames are the number one thing to look for over everything IMO as well. He could pop he could fail.. You take him out you can't put him back.. I like drought years for OLD bucks 8-10 years old. They stick their heads in the protein and get more of what we want them to have.. Green years are good all around IMO but a very old buck on protein in a drought can really surprise you.. He may melt on you but he def could pop. Your already feeding the right feed .. 
I would leave that buck on our plan feeding year round. 
Here is my wife's 8 point from last year.. Goes to show you never know.. 
Nice bucks you have on your place.. You have something special working there..


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

What a Hoss of a deer!

On a main frame ocho!


----------



## ClayShooter (Aug 29, 2009)

Here is a deer that was a main frame 8 with a kicker at 5 1/2 maybe 150's. He was in the mid 170's with a 10 2/8 drop at 6 1/2. He was gored during the rut and died. We try and give them that extra year. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

I think a lot of times its those big, old, long horn spikes that learn they can gore an opponent and get him out of the competition. That's why we shoot the old long horn spikes all rutted up with black hocks.


----------

